# Food to weight Ratio



## tomcoleman (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm feeding the same food as the breeder which is Harringtons Puppy Food Complete Rich In Turkey and Rice 



The back of the pack is confusing though 



I weighed cookie my dog and she came in at 5-5.1kg (used 2 different scales)


So according to the back of the packaging its 100g-200g per 5kg dog?


Does that mean 100-200g per day total ? or 2-3 times a day totalling 300-600g ? ---- confused!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

it says expected adult weight, not what your puppy weighs right now.
I just feed pups 3X per day, and they get as much as they will eat.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

If I'm reading the directions correctly, you should be able to use the 20kg, expected adult weight, as a the low "target". She'll probably go 22kg as an adult.
This would mean that you would expect to feed 400-600 grams per day.
A US cup is equal to 238 grams, so 600 grams would be about 2-1/2 cups in the US. This is pretty consistent with the feeding directions for a high quality food in the US.
Looks like 200 grams per meal, 3 times per day, is a good place to start. I'm also like texasred, I feed them as much as I can get in them to eat for the first few months, to a year. 

Pudgy puppies, are healthy puppies. Not always easy to achieve with a Vizsla though. 
Finn weighed 4.2kg at 8 weeks. He was a little guy. At 16 weeks he's12.3kg. I have to work to get 3 cups, (700+ grams) a day into him! He should weigh another 2kg in my opinion, but he is, who he is.
He's tall and leggy though with big feet, and will probably end up about 25/26kg. He's somewhere between 48 and 50cm to the withers right now.
She'll grow quick, so take lots of pictures now!!!


----------



## tomcoleman (Jan 30, 2020)

Yea we are struggling at the moment t sometimes does 300g a day other times more like 100g I thought it was the bowl tried different bowls and went back to the first bowl no difference started eating again then next day she will stop. There’s no pattern to what she wants sometimes she’ll woof it down other times won’t even look at it


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If she's looking good weight wise, I wouldn't stress too much about the whims of her appetite. I found that feeding my pup in her crate the first few months helped a lot as she would otherwise get distracted and run off before finishing her food.


----------



## tomcoleman (Jan 30, 2020)

thanks for the advice!


----------

